# Sarasota/Lido Key



## JDiballa_2002 (11 mo ago)

BDann said:


> I’m staying in the Sarasota/Lido Key area the next few days, until Wednesday. I’d like to know some general information about fishing from the shore if anyone would like to help out. I’ll be packing an 8 wt rod, and a handful of flies with me. My son and I will be fishing with a guide on Monday.


not sure if the snook are on the beaches or not. still pretty early in the year but worth a try. the bay side of the islands are probably more productive. Clear water with grass is what I would look for. Last year I caught a few snook in the surf this early tho. Look around the passes and the immediate surrounding area.


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

JD is right, maybe some snook on the beaches near the pass for sight fishing early in the morning, but pbly too early. If you are going to be on foot, there is a large flat South of Mote Marine lab you can access on foot at low tide and fish the edges, or rent a kayak to get there.










Also wade the flats on the edge of the intracoastal near otter key at South Lido Park.









The beach has become a Latin dance club during the day, but you can feel relatively isolated past the mangroves. If you really want to sight fish, rent a boat and head to long bar in N Sarasota Bay. Your guide will set you up with the best info.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks for the info fellas!


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Littlefish said:


> JD is right, maybe some snook on the beaches near the pass for sight fishing early in the morning, but pbly too early. If you are going to be on foot, there is a large flat South of Mote Marine lab you can access on foot at low tide and fish the edges, or rent a kayak to get there.
> 
> View attachment 199419
> 
> ...


I see what you mean with the Latin Dance Club…..


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

😄

It used to be the "*******" beach when I was growing up. Hard to believe. Let me know if there are still fish there. It's been years. 
Ken Thompson (city island) is much more chill. Where you have to wade to get to the large flat (across the road from New Pass bait) there have been homeless camped in the woods, but they're harmless. 
Good luck


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

*Ed neck is offensive?


----------



## Dane (Apr 15, 2018)

JDiballa_2002 said:


> not sure if the snook are on the beaches or not. still pretty early in the year but worth a try. the bay side of the islands are probably more productive. Clear water with grass is what I would look for. Last year I caught a few snook in the surf this early tho. Look around the passes and the immediate surrounding area.


Beach snook are more of a spring/summer thing here, any white fly you've got, clousers are great. I've been catching some pompano and whiting in the surf down towards Englewood.


----------

